# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Virus an folder?!

## dvitngoctu

điện thoại của mình đang dùng thì tự dưng các folder music và video bị mất? nhưng khi kiểm tra lại thì vẫn còn đó, chỉ bị ẩn file thôi. làm cách nào để hiện lại?! liệu có phải là bị virus không?! nếu phải thì dùng phần mềm gì là hiệu quả nhất?! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]c:
mình đang dùng avast, điện thoại mình là qmobile f23. thanks trước nhá!!:angel_not:[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]unk:

----------


## quangbds19

bạn có thể cắm điện thoại vào máy tính qua cổng usb rồi gõ lệng ngoài dos để cho các file đó hiện ra, có lẽ bị virus làm ẩn đó, bạn phải quét virus rồi gõ lệnh 
bạn vào start /run /cmd / ổ có file bị ẩn (ở đây là ổ của điện thoại đó)/ attrib tên thư mục -a -s -r -h /s /d
bạn thử làm xem đc ko nhé

----------


## canhohcm123

hiện tượng có virut dính vào máy dd có thể là lây qua bluetooth or lây qua ổ căm usb và nhiêu cách khác....việc virut ẩn folder thì có lẽ là do virus autorun.....nếu diệt thì bạn nên dùng autorun eater......

----------

